# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > General >  Current Episode Discussion VII

## Abi

The last thread was getting very long  :Smile: 

Current Episode Discussion VI can be found here

----------


## Abbie

oooooo I loved the ending tonight, it was sad in parts but in other so dam good  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Joanne

Really enjoyed tonight's episode, I thought it was terrific. Building up nicely for Christmas Day.

----------


## CrazyLea

I did love the Branning stuff!! I feel sorry for Lauren. Deffo building up nicely for Christmas! I can't wait!

----------


## Florijo

Does Carly have rocks in her head? She hated Sean... :Confused:  

Poor Lauren. ha ha poor Max, lol, having to spend Xmas with Jack AND Sean!  :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok I know most of us are SICK  of Billy's constant whining,, I'M TRYING SOOOOOOOO HARD,, etc  ..he hasn't been very honest with Honey,, and I hate to say this but I agreed with Mrs Patel when she said that Honey needed a better husband. I am sort of waiting for Honey's dad to show up, he hasn't been on the show for some time, would love to see him come back ( but I realize the actor who plays Honeys dad was quite sick )*
*First off,,,,,,,,,,Ian is SO SO SO fookin STUPID letting Steven back in his life,, Ian IS SUCH A SELFISH son of a bootch,, has he not taken his wife's feelings in consideration ?? Gawd Steven is acting like a wide eyed puppy dog  OH UR GONNA BE MY PROPER DAD,, for heavens sake this is the only time i go on the PC is when Steven comes on,, he bores me to tears,, and Ian needs to be KICKED,,and SLAPPED,,I honestly hope that Jane leaves him.*

*Lauren is going to give the DVD  and she is not going to CARE one way or the other, who she hurts,, cos she is a SELFISH  lil Madam.*

*Hmmmmmmm so Jack knows some stuff about Phil, and wow hes offering to help Phil find LouiseI honestly enjoy the scenes with Jack in them, hes a  great addition to the EE cast,, this is just how I see it * 
*Anyway.........Christmas is going to be verrrrrrrry interesting and I am gonna MISS it *

----------


## Joanne

Why did Steven hang around for so long after Stacey saw him heading towards the tube? The Nativity hadn't even started when he left. By the time Ian had got to him Roxy, Peggy and Ben were back at the Vic, he must have been hanging around looking at that poignant photo of him and the twins on his phone for ages.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well, Billy isn't to blame for loosing their house. Phil and Mrs Patel are. And even Honey can be blamed for their ill fortunes when she did not wake Billy for his night job. But then again nothing ever goes right for him. But also he could have known not to push it with Ian.Bad luck sticks to him like a sore shoe.
It is all too much feeling sorry for the kids.

----------


## Katy

I feel really sorry for Lauren and i think it is hard as she is really trying but Max isnt helping matters. It going to be so good christmas day i cannot wait. I loved Billys scene on the street when he was going on to Phil about family and how they only ever notice him when he has done something wrong. THough Abi in the play was brilliant as well.

----------


## Perdita

I hope they are going to give Billy a break now and let him have a place to live and a steady job to look after his family properly. There will be more than enough bad news around in a few days.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> I know WHY she's doing it. What I don't understand is how she can possibly hope to succeed.
> 
> 
> *
> Maybe they were the same officers that turned up at the towerblock the night Jane got shot. They'll just accept whatever flannel they're told and that will be the end of it*.


Well it is a soap, and to be honest I think it would be rather boring if it got bogged down with a police investigation....to make it 'real life'. You might as well watch the Bill or Crimewatch, if you want to see police at work....

----------


## parkerman

Then maybe they should have left out police involvement altogether instead of making it an unsatisfactory story line?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Now the thing I don't understand, and maybe someone can explain it to me, is how "for the sake of the kids" of course, Pat is keeping Kevin out of the dodgy motors scam. Won't the police want to know where he got the car from? If there is no paper trail it will look even more dodgy, surely??? I don't really understand how Pat can hope to keep Kevin out of it as he was the one driving the car.


Well Darren found out by checking the papers, so if he can so can the police me thinks. :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> Now the thing I don't understand, and maybe someone can explain it to me, is how "for the sake of the kids" of course, Pat is keeping Kevin out of the dodgy motors scam. Won't the police want to know where he got the car from? If there is no paper trail it will look even more dodgy, surely??? I don't really understand how Pat can hope to keep Kevin out of it as he was the one driving the car.
> 
> 
> Well Darren found out by checking the papers, so if he can so can the police me thinks.


Yeah but Pat said there was no paper work linking Kevin to the cars

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Yeah but Pat said there was no paper work linking Kevin to the cars


We'll never know I suppose now all involved are no longer on (in?) the scene.

----------


## Abbie

Nope
I dont think anything is gonna happen to this invetigation, I think its just going disappear and the focus will be something else

----------


## Kim

> Very disappointing episode. 
> 
> Darren running the car lot - ridiculous.
> 
> No come-uppance again for Phil.
> 
> Jane - just plain stupid.
> 
> Even the Brannings I found dull tonight.


Exactly. He's not even old enough to learn to drive; talk about not having a licence. Is he even allowed to take people out on test drives at his age? He's never done one before that I know of.. I dread to think what he'd be like at auctions. 

Jane's line about the tarts in the kitchen I found amusing, but it just made the character seem even more pathetic. 

I'm surprised at Pat not going round to rattle Phil even though she put him in the clear. I was surprised Darren said one thing to Phil, then took notice of Pat and at Kevin's wake, agreed to run the car lot.

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok be honest folks  how many of you thought Jack went to get his Uniform so he could take his kit off as a substitute STRIPPER LOL  I was hoping it was him,,* 

*Hmmm not sure how to take Raine  at the moment, but was surprised she gave Tanya the money back..*

*Was sort of sad for Vinnie..I thought he would have been a good match for Shirley.*

*Who wants to get in line and slap Chelsa in the chops for being such a spoiled cow??????  I am so glad Yolande did not give in to her. Hmmmmmm how come Chelsa didn't go to Tanya.. she could have gone to BOOTYS and got her old job back ( Tanya could use some one who has worked there before ) How much longer are we to suffer Chelsa's presence ?????????* 

*Max is def up to no good, he probably called some one in Childrens Welfare services ( what do u call it in the UK ?? ) He is another one I wanna slap too.. ooooooh* 

*It was an ok episode,, would have liked a bit more MEAT ..*

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> *Max is def up to no good, he probably called some one in Childrens Welfare services ( what do u call it in the UK ?? )*


social services

why did denise not just let chelsea go off to stay with her aunt kelly and get her off our screens all in one go (now thats what you call good tv lol)

----------


## Katy

lol about chelsea, she is incredibly irritating. 

I thin Rainie could be quitre good, i think its nice shes lokoing out for her sister now.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Jay got stabbed this episode?! Damn I missed the last 10 minutes  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'll have to visit BBCiPlayer

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I've really enjoyed Eastenders recently. I'm glad there letting us know more about Jack's character, his back story with his daughter being in a wheelchair is really sad, especially when he was talking about it to Ronnie. 

Christian is an alright character... I think it will take time for him to grow on me, but I love the way Ian is reacting to him.  :Lol:   and him with the facemask was rather funny.

The Dot storyline is really impressing me and June Brown is acting it out to perfection. I feel so sorry for her and I can empathise with her so much.  :Sad:  The fight that Jay and Tegs had was rather naff though, just them rolling around on the grass, as was the stabbing scene but I suppose they couldn't show too much as it was before the 9pm watershed, so I forgive them for that.

----------


## Katy

it wasa brilliant epsiode last night, the Dot story is really good, she is such a great actress. I was crying with laughter when Minty and Garry were line dancing it was hilarious. Then i was nearly crying when Jay got stabbed, it was just so horrible from Tegs. I think it showed what some Gang mentallity is really like. 

I also likeRonnie and Roxy i think there relationship is brilliant.

----------


## Siobhan

The stabbing last night i don't understand why people are saying it was  bit lame.. what were you expecting.. I think it was done well. just very casual and underhanded "are you with us or him tegs" bam! stab!... if it has been very dramatic and OTT it wouldn't have been realistic... it was done so matter of factly that it made sense... (ok, the fight was a bit lame, just rolling on the grass) 

Dot's story really got to me too.. I felt her sorrow and her fear.. Minty and Gary dance was quiet funny.

----------


## Chloe

> I've really enjoyed Eastenders recently. I'm glad there letting us know more about Jack's character, his back story with his daughter being in a wheelchair is really sad, especially when he was talking about it to Ronnie. 
> 
> Christian is an alright character... I think it will take time for him to grow on me, but I love the way Ian is reacting to him.   and him with the facemask was rather funny.
> 
> The Dot storyline is really impressing me and June Brown is acting it out to perfection. I feel so sorry for her and I can empathise with her so much.  The fight that Jay and Tegs had was rather naff though, just them rolling around on the grass, as was the stabbing scene but I suppose they couldn't show too much as it was before the 9pm watershed, so I forgive them for that.


There was a lot going on in last night's episode - the stabbing, and the answer to Monday's cliff hanger about Jack's daughter in the wheelchair. 

Do you thing that EE are trying to up their game re the Tuesday episodes, now that they are up against the hour long Emmerdale ? 

I know that following on from Monday night's EE I was going to watch EE at 7:30pm and miss half of Emmerdale, rather than wait for the 10:00pm repeat on BBC3.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Jay getting stabbed was soooo naff! the scenes at Dot's were really good, although why didn't she call the police? i would have thought that would have been the first thing she would do.


She went to the police when she was first confronted by the gang, they weren't going to do anything about it. So she must have thought that she has to sit this one out alone. June Brown is so very realistic it is unnerving.

Feeling sorry for Jay, his dad all wrapped around Dawns little finger yuck. The stabbing felt genuine. I felt this would happen all along the episode they built the tension up really brilliantly. This is how gangs work. Peer pressure is very real.

----------


## CrazyLea

I didn't watch all of it as I was in work. But it was on in the background so caught parts of it. I agree with Siob. I thought Jay's stabbing was good. Especially considereing it was before the watershed. People would have complained if it was any worse. It was just right I felt.

Minty and Garry dancing made me laugh  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## JustJodi

*I think Jay was verrrrrry lucky cos in real life, if a gang leader was about to loose face  he would not have WOUNDED  the person he would have KILLED him, so I am thinking TEGS did not really want to mortally wound Jay..this is just my take on this..* 

*the actor playing Jay played the part of being stabbed perfectly* 

[B][SIZE=3]Loved the ACHEY BREAKY HEART,,, perfect song for line dancing,,,,, Gary was actually good :Lol: 

wanted to add the BILLY RAY CYRUS video of him doing the song,,,, but it is no longer available,, poo poo   so here are the lyrics to the song,, I love it cos it is so CORNY:




*ACHY BREAKY HEART LYRICS
BY BILLY RAY CYRUS *  

You can tell the world you never was my girl,
You can burn my clothes up when I'm gone,
You can tell your friends just what a fool I've been,
And laugh and joke about me on the phone.

You can tell my arms go back to the farm,
You can tell my feet to hit the floor,
Or you can tell my lips to tell my fingertips,
They won't be reaching out for you no more.

But don't tell my heart,
My achy breaky heart,
I just don't think he'd understand.
And if you tell my heart,
My achy breaky heart,
He might blow up and kill this man.

You can tell your Ma I moved to Arkansas,
You can tell your dog to bite my leg,
Or tell your brother Cliff whose fist can tell my lip,
He never really liked me anyway.

Or tell your Aunt Louise, tell anything you please,
Myself already knows I'm not O.K.,
Or you can tell my eyes to watch out for my mind,
It might be walking out on me today.

But don't tell my heart,
My achy breaky heart,
I just don't think he'd understand.
And if you tell my heart,
My achy breaky heart,
He might blow up and kill this man.

(Repeat Chorus to end)

----------


## tammyy2j

Christian is growing on me.

Poor Heather i hope Hazel don't cut her out of the wedding after all she did for her and Minty.

----------


## Abbie

> Christian is growing on me.
> 
> Poor Heather i hope Hazel don't cut her out of the wedding after all she did for her and Minty.


Aww I know  :Sad:  I hope she is still bridesmaid

----------


## tammyy2j

Good episode last night Sean was on top form. 

Why does Abi always side with her dad? He was the one that did wrong not Tanya. I really cant stand Abi.

I wonder where Stacey went  :Ponder:

----------


## Joanne

I've never warmed to Stacey at all and I can't stand her when she's like this. She's so moody and agressive and horrible - she made her bed and her problems are of her own making. She knew what would happen if her affair if Max was discovered but she took that risk.

How do Jean and Stacey think that Sean and Stacey's died? Did he die in their house?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Oh i like stacey, I think shes the best slater, Kat being a very close second.

I dont know why but i always thought that staceys dad had a heart attack, obviously not

----------


## tammyy2j

> How do Jean and Stacey think that Sean and Stacey's died? Did he die in their house?


Did he commit suicide?

----------


## Abbie

> Good episode last night Sean was on top form. 
> 
> Why does Abi always side with her dad? He was the one that did wrong not Tanya. I really cant stand Abi.
> 
> I wonder where Stacey went


Awww I like Abi, from her point of view she just wants her parents to be together no matter what




> How do Jean and Stacey think that Sean and Stacey's died? Did he die in their house?


I think they think it was suicide or soemthing. Or for some strange reason did he fall from a ladder or something. I have no idea where that came from, maybe it was someone else or another soap  :Searchme:

----------


## lizann

Good episode last night Sean/Rob showed some great acting  :Thumbsup:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Originally Posted by Joanne
> 
> 
> 
> How do Jean and Stacey think that Sean and Stacey's died? Did he die in their house?
> 
> 
> I think they think it was suicide or soemthing. Or for some strange reason did he fall from a ladder or something. I have no idea where that came from, maybe it was someone else or another soap


i was sure he died on the building site. maybe he had a brain hemorrage (sp?) because Sean hit him or something. plus i don't think Jean could have lied to Stacey all those years about her dad.

----------


## Katy

Bless little Abi she is soo cute, i loved the scenes with her and Max bless her.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I don't have a problem with Abi - she's sweet. I understand Tanya not wanting anything to do with Max though I personally think them splitting up is a bit of a waste since the affair was over for months. Even Tanya must have realised the affair was over when Max took the family to Spain and when he got back she was engaged to Bradley - for once Max was telling the truth about the DVD. He did not ask Abi to burn it. That was Abi's own idea. Yet whatever happens with Max and Tanya, Max has right of access to his own daughters and Tanya should accept that - not forbid him to see them. That means that Abi would not have to sneak out at night which is very dangerous on her own. 

I am a little sorry for Stacey but she is the one who started this nonsense just for childish revenge on Bradley. They may have been seperated at the time ut she should have known that it would deeply hurt Bradley if she were with his dad and she should jhave thought about Tanya. To be fair she kissed him first and after saying no a couple of times he was a weakling and once he started he couldn't stop. That would have been the ideal time for him to go to Spain with Tanya and the girls. Then sooner or later Bradley would have got back with her and the affair need never have happened. 

I think Sean told the truth about his dad but Tanya just can't trust men any more.

----------


## Florijo

I deffo think what Sean said about his dad was true - he is not the type to go revealing things and emotions to people, not even to his own family.

I guess his dad's death was like Pauline's then? He hit his dad then he keeled over the next day and fell. Must be terrible carrying that around for all these years. The Slater family are one messed up family!

I love Jean though. I wonder if Jean and Stacey will ever find out the part Sean had in his dad's death?

----------


## Timalay

Loving Dawn tonight, she was well scary.  :Cheer:

----------


## Abbie

Ewwwwwwwwww Ian

----------


## Florijo

What is Tanya doing? I know Sean isn't the nicest person in the world but I don't like to see anyone being used and she is out of order when she knows how he feels and he trusted her with his secret.

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok folks how many nearly lost their tea when Ian popped up in those bikni bottoms* 
*I found him very very hard to look at...* 

*Dawn      calling Tina's bluff,,, she now has the respect from Jay..it was a great scene !!!!*

*Poor charlie LOL  it was funny when it finally came out he was sneaking candy/snacks in the cab ,,,*

*interesting scene with Jean and Stephen( and 10 yr old Staceys secret longing to be a fashion designer)*

*Max just makes my stomach churn,, he evokes pure evil,, those eyes ,,,<<shudder>>> Partner says he SINGS HORRIBLE * 

*Tanya had the gall to ask Sean to babysit so she could go to the parent and teacher meeting.*

----------


## Perdita

Yes, it was not a pretty sight, Mr Beale in his kecks.    :EEK!:   :Lol:  
Max definitely should not try to become a singer if he comes out alive from his forthcoming ordeal.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i found the fact that they were singing The Wild Rose a bit creepy!

----------


## Siobhan

> i found the fact that they were singing The Wild Rose a bit creepy!


Yes I found that a bit creepy too... Tanya is either been very smart or very stupid and playing Sean (as much as I think he is an  :Moonie:  ) he doesn't deserve it.

Ian  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick: .. although was expecting tighty whiteys... Clare annoys me so much.

Dawn, amazing what a mum will do for her kids.. Loved the way she handled that woman

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (01-03-2008)

----------


## lizann

Whats Tanya up to?? I do wanna see Max get his come-uppance but poor Sean.

Well done Dawn standing up to that Chav  :Thumbsup:  

Claire needs to get a better bra i think her boobs will fall out . That sight of Ian was too much   :Thumbsdown:  

Surely Bobby will tell Jane that Claire was at the house

I think Yolande was over reacting i felt sorry for poor Charlie

----------


## Joanne

Didn't Yolande used to be nice a while back? She's always so sour-faced, pompous and self-righteous these days. I must have missed the episode where she had her personality transplant!

Agree with everyone else - I want Tanya to come out on top re her custody case etc with Max but I don't think it's fair to manipulate and involve Sean.Although, speaking as a mum myself, if I ever found myself in a position where I thought I might lose my girls then I would do whatever it took to make sure it didn't happen.

Ian in his underwear didn't alarm me as much as Steven Beale's way over the top facial expressions which I swear are becoming more absurd each episode he's in.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Nice to see Patrick again.

Dawn well done! I knew that if Tina pushed the wrong button Dawn would get very angry.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Lucy is such a spoiled brat. At least in Steven's casse you can say that when he did those terrible things he was mentally unwell and so didn't have much control over his actions but Lucy is far from being mentally ill. They seem to have reversed roles now.  When Steven was ill, Lucy was calm and mature and stood by him and made him see that his actions were wrong. Now Steven seems to be calmer and more adult while Lucy is the rebellious teenager. I know Tanya is naturally siding with her best friend Jane but I can't agree that Steven is still causing trouble - he's not. He wass going to call the police I think but then something happened with the mobile (I didn't quite see) and of course Ian's mobile was turned off. Good thing Steven notified Iasn even though it was more because the police wanted to speak to him. Sean called Steven a "stalker" - f course he was joking but I'm not surprisedSteven was a bit taken aback - after all during his mental illness, Steven did stalk Ian even if Sean and Stacey don't know. I agre with Sean. They don't need Max's money. They can be happy. I'm fed up with both Max and Tanya these days. Sean alone is decent out of the three.

----------


## Perdita

> I agre with Sean. They don't need Max's money. They can be happy. I'm fed up with both Max and Tanya these days. Sean alone is decent out of the three.


I must have missed something, are we talking about the Sean that killed his father, who had people beaten up (I know he was wrongly accused of beating up Patrick, but that does not entitle him to order Deano to get a good hiding! :Angry:  ) and who in general is just a thug when he does not get his own way?  :Ponder:

----------

StarsOfCCTV (16-03-2008)

----------


## Timalay

> Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> 
> 
>  I agre with Sean. They don't need Max's money. They can be happy. I'm fed up with both Max and Tanya these days. Sean alone is decent out of the three.
> 
> 
> I must have missed something, are we talking about the Sean that killed his father, who had people beaten up (I know he was wrongly accused of beating up Patrick, *but that does not entitle him to order Deano to get a good hiding!* ) and who in general is just a thug when he does not get his own way?


But Deano did get him back before he left.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

True. I'm not saying Sean didn't do all these things and they were still wrong but I am saying in this particular case, out of Max, Tanya and himself he seems most decent at the moment because 1) he genuinely seems to like Tanya despite his poblems seeing that he told her things he has never told anyone, 2) Tanya is stringing both Max and Sean along but Sean is not doing that to Tanya and 3) Sean doesn't want Max's money, he wants a life with Tanya. Tanya and Max are using each other which is unfair on their children. So in this case Sean alone seems to be acting decently though I agree in other ways yes he is a thug and a bully.

----------

CrazyLea (17-03-2008), Ruffed_lemur (17-03-2008)

----------


## Pinkbanana

Lucy really deserved that slap.... :Angry:  The spoilt, ungrateful little brat.

----------

Joanne (16-03-2008), Perdita (16-03-2008), StarsOfCCTV (16-03-2008)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, but Ian did say that he was going to spend time with her when he thought he couldn't go to the Palace any more, then as soon as he found out he could get in he dumped her in favour of the Queen. I have a lot of sympathy with Lucy.

----------

CrazyLea (17-03-2008)

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes, but Ian did say that he was going to spend time with her when he thought he couldn't go to the Palace any more, then as soon as he found out he could get in he dumped her in favour of the Queen. I have a lot of sympathy with Lucy.


Yes I have a degree of sympathy for Lucy in that regards cause Ian did promise he would forget the queen and spend the time instead with her, which is all she wanted, but how she went about getting revenge/attention/whatever was way over the top and not the right way to go about things.. She totally wrecked his house and really didn't care one bit

----------

Pinkbanana (17-03-2008)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, but to her way of thinking, Ian showed that he didn't care one bit about her.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> Yes, but Ian did say that he was going to spend time with her when he thought he couldn't go to the Palace any more, then as soon as he found out he could get in he dumped her in favour of the Queen. I have a lot of sympathy with Lucy.
> 
> 
> Yes I have a degree of sympathy for Lucy in that regards cause Ian did promise he would forget the queen and spend the time instead with her, which is all she wanted, but how she went about getting revenge/attention/whatever was way over the top and not the right way to go about things.. She totally wrecked his house and really didn't care one bit


I can't excuse Lucy's behaviour at all. She is a selish, self centred, spoiled princess. My dad sometimes promises me things too and usually my dad carries out the promise unless something happens. In that case I am understanding and reasonable - two words Lucy doesn't know the meaning of. Tanya's mistaken. Lucy is trouble, not Steven.

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes, but to her way of thinking, Ian showed that he didn't care one bit about her.


I noticed that... you seen the look she gave Ian when Peter won the mile.. she just wanted him to notice her and he said to her that she was his princess and nothing is more important than her then Jane shows up saying they can still go and it was a broken promise to Lucy.. with some bull excuse. 
But as I said, it doesn't excuse what she did to the house inviting totally strangers to wreak it...

----------


## Jojo

> No, I don't think she is.
> 
> Sean chopped through the cable to cause a blackout at Tanya's. The fact it caused a Square wide cut was only a by-product.


I thought something like that would be have been well publicised after the number of years she's been in EE 

  Spoiler:     plus with the arrival of Bianca, I was sure I'd seen her name mentioned but then wondered if I'd got it wrong

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> No, I don't think she is.
> 
> Sean chopped through the cable to cause a blackout at Tanya's. The fact it caused a Square wide cut was only a by-product.
> 
> 
> I thought something like that would be have been well publicised after the number of years she's been in EE 
> ...


  Spoiler:    Her saying she is leaving for spain is just the lead up to frank's funeral as far as I know

----------

Jojo (30-03-2008)

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by Jojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by parkerman
> ...


Yeah i think you are right about that Shiv, that was the first thing that came into my head when it was said anyway and i havent heard any different.

----------


## Dutchgirl

I hope she doesn't leave. She is part of the decoration isn't she.

I really warmed to Christian, he is very respectful and sensitive.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I agree with you *Spicy*.. I like Jack as a family guy.. but just don't like him with Ronnie... He needs to find someone else... then maybe I'll like him more . He is hot though... haircut??


Hot, I think he's on fire  :Lol:  In one way it's like 'oh just get together with Ronnie' but then you remember what he done and it's like 'oh you silly fool now look at you!'  :Searchme:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I loved today's EastEnders - especially the civil partnership. I didn't really agree with Pat's advice though. I agreed in so much as tto tell the other man the truth but i didn't think he should risk throwing a relationship away and marriage is about compromise. I thought that other man was right to give him time and say that he cannot force his partner to marry him but I agreed he should be honest with him and say no matter what he would love him. I'm so glad they married in the end. I liked it better than the usual straight weddings actually. Libby hada good point whenshe said those things but Chelsea's right in saying not all men are like Owen. Owen was a real "problem guy" and I suppose since Libby got the address she might as well try - so long as she takes certain precautions it should be all right but generally it is best to be wary of strangers.

----------


## CrazyLea

I found the episode rubbish. Didn't care about the civil partnership, so don't see why we saw lots of that. It was pointless in my opinion. Best and only good part of the episode was Pat and Peggy laughing about the name Cedric  :Stick Out Tongue: . That made me laugh.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah the civil partnership bored me too, although i did laugh during the wedding when peggy kept talking about spain and didnt even notice the guy leaving lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

tonights was absolute tosh imo, hope to see an improvement tomorrow. its all about Janine for me now!  :Bow:

----------


## Joanne

Apart from the last minute or  so when Diane and Ricky turned up I thought tonights episode was pretty rubbish too. Peggy and Pat are fantastic together but this was quite farcical, although I did  like it when Peggy was going through various names to see who Pat's fella in Spain is. 

Couldn't care less about Chelsea as a character and so the storyline re her and her dad doesn't interest me at all.

----------


## JustJodi

*Just when I thought Gus was going to find himself some one nice, EE goes and ruins things for him.Putting her in bed with Sean  was a NO NO.. I also thought Keisha wanted that fancy diamond ring that Gus' Aunt gave him ( the ring belonged to Gus' late mother ?? ) Well I am sure Keisha is out of the picture .. unless Gus has a spine of a jelly fish !!! Seems to me he tends to choose women who will go with other men instead of him ( Sonia is an example )*
*Hey gang can you answer this for me...think back a week ago  maybe 2 ,, during Franks funeral,, Gus calls Ricky "Mate ", and they spend time talking together and having a beer,,I do not ever recall Ricky and Gus  being buddies..*

----------


## parkerman

> *Hey gang can you answer this for me...think back a week ago  maybe 2 ,, during Franks funeral,, Gus calls Ricky "Mate ", and they spend time talking together and having a beer,,I do not ever recall Ricky and Gus  being buddies..*



I think they were friends. They were in a sort of group of young lads together with Martin and Mickey. So, I think in that sense they were mates.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I roared with laughter when Christian and his boyfriend walked in and discovered Steven in the bed. It was so funny. Steven buying a book about it and spying on Sean in the alleyway. I am glad Gus stood up to him but he took a terrible risk. Sean's different around Tanya but with everyone else he is merciless. Bianca's so selfish at times but she does love her children. Yet that eldest daughter of hers is right - its a matter of doing more than saying "sorry".

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Did you see bradleys face when he overheard that steven was still a virgin lol

----------


## Perdita

> Did you see bradleys face when he overheard that steven was still a virgin lol


Yep, poor sod  :Lol:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Did you see bradleys face when he overheard that steven was still a virgin lol


I thought Bradley had that funny look because he was jealous of Steven but why hold his virginity against him? Bradley was a virgin once himself if I remember. His first time was with Stacey wasn't it?

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> Did you see bradleys face when he overheard that steven was still a virgin lol
> 
> 
> I thought Bradley had that funny look because he was jealous of Steven but why hold his virginity against him? Bradley was a virgin once himself if I remember. His first time was with Stacey wasn't it?


But he had not bragged about doing "it" to everybody on the square.

----------


## Katy

It was funny the look on Christians face was a picture. I am loving the Ricky and  Bianca stuff. I thin Binaca is great. Much prefer her this time round.

----------


## tammyy2j

Has Bianca ever meet her other relatives i.e Bradley, Jack, Tanya, Abi and Lauren before. She didn't know who Bradley was?????

I'm not buying Sean/Roxy they are an awful couple with no chemistry now Sean/Ronnie might work better 

Poor Gus i'm glad he stood up to Sean but where is Keisha isn't she suppose to be working on Winston's stall?????

Steven waiting to be deflowered and getting caught naked in Christian's bed by Christan very funny also the look on bradders face when he overhears Steven a virgin and hadn't slept with Stacey funny

----------


## parkerman

> Has Bianca ever meet her other relatives i.e Bradley, Jack, Tanya, Abi and Lauren before. She didn't know who Bradley was?????


She remembered Bradley from when he was young with the Klingon mask on!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> eh! How random was ronnie and jack!


She kisses him.. Jack pushes her against the wall and then they make out.
So sudden and fast and just STUPID! Seriously, what was the point in it?! I feel sorry for Ronnie in all of this.

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> eh! How random was ronnie and jack!
> 
> 
> She kisses him.. Jack pushes her against the wall and then they make out.
> So sudden and fast and just STUPID! Seriously, what was the point in it?! I feel sorry for Ronnie in all of this.


I think it is all frustration, Jack because Ronnie is keeping him at arms length at the moment and Roxy is feeling bullied by Ronnie who cares for her sister but is probably stifling her somewhat, checking her handbag and relling her off for drinking too much, at least in Roxy's opinion. Not the right thing to do to take your frustration out with your sister's fella and the two of them will have to pay the consequences, that is for sure.

----------


## Perdita

Why did Shirley spoil Garry's date with the photographer? What business is it of hers to tell lies about him? I know Garry is somewhat of a pratt but he still deserves a bit of romance in his life, like everybody in this world.

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by .:SpIcYsPy:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abbie
> ...


Okay I can understand the frustration, but it wasnt acted out well, didnt look frustrated as that scene should of been to lead to that moment, it ended up looking to random

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I warmed to Shirley/Vinnie a bit but Vinne still feels like a spare part to me. I wish someone would actually mention that legally Heather and Minty are not married. I cannot believe not even they themselves have mentioned this


I wish they would mention about Heather and Minty's "marriage" too.  I would like to see them have another informal wedding to make it legal.  Maybe it will happen...

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by Florijo
> 
> 
> I warmed to Shirley/Vinnie a bit but Vinne still feels like a spare part to me. I wish someone would actually mention that legally Heather and Minty are not married. I cannot believe not even they themselves have mentioned this
> 
> 
> I wish they would mention about Heather and Minty's "marriage" too.  I would like to see them have another informal wedding to make it legal.  Maybe it will happen...


Maybe it is going to be used as a way of ending the marriage should the producers and scriptwriters deem it necessary.

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Florijo
> 
> 
> I warmed to Shirley/Vinnie a bit but Vinne still feels like a spare part to me. I wish someone would actually mention that legally Heather and Minty are not married. I cannot believe not even they themselves have mentioned this
> 
> 
> I wish they would mention about Heather and Minty's "marriage" too.  I would like to see them have another informal wedding to make it legal.  Maybe it will happen...


What if she signed the papers in her name?

----------


## Perdita

removed.. Please use spoiler tags Perdita.. This is current episode discussion

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Every once in a while we get the cocaine story in Eastenders, weren't Juley and Tariq doing it a while back, before that it was Janine.....


True enough!
But did we aave a suicide story yet?

I truly do not hope this will be the first one.
Sean is evil, please let him stop it!

----------


## Abbie

Hmmm good be, unless they ease of the marriage stuff for a while and its something else

----------


## di marco

i agree with what everyone else has said about steven, hes just plain evil! i cant wait for him to leave, hes not even a character i can force myself to love to hate, i just hate him!

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> Yes, it was good to see Roxy taking a morning after pill.
> 
> 
> yes, but then she got drunk and threw up so it wont work, so what i dont understand is if she was willing to take it the first time why she didnt take it again after being sick?
> 
> *She might not have thought about it   She was pretty hung over ...  I guess time will tell if the MORNING AFTER pill worked*


The pill was in powder form so I would've thought being sick wouldn't affect it because it would already be in her system...?

But if she slept with Jack on the Friday/Monday (those two episodes overlapped), then she's stretching the time limit because it's three days and she took it on the Thursday...[/QUOTE]

are you sure, i thought it was a tablet? and im pretty sure thursdays epi in ee terms was the next day so she still had time (although it wouldnt be as effective) to take it again

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

[/QUOTE]
are you sure, i thought it was a tablet? and im pretty sure thursdays epi in ee terms was the next day so she still had time (although it wouldnt be as effective) to take it again[/QUOTE]

Sorry I wasn't clear it was a tablet it was just a powder tablet not actual powder  :Embarrassment:  

I'm not sure about the episodes...but I doubt Roxy would have thought twice about being sick and it possibly affecting the pill lol.

----------


## parkerman

It was definitely a tablet.

----------


## di marco

are you sure, i thought it was a tablet? and im pretty sure thursdays epi in ee terms was the next day so she still had time (although it wouldnt be as effective) to take it again[/QUOTE]

Sorry I wasn't clear it was a tablet it was just a powder tablet not actual powder  :Embarrassment:  

I'm not sure about the episodes...but I doubt Roxy would have thought twice about being sick and it possibly affecting the pill lol.[/QUOTE]

oh ok lol! i dont think it matters what type of tablet, although thinking about it roxy was probably sick quite a while after taking it (i think they advise you to take it again if youre sick within 3hrs) so maybe it wouldnt have affected it. hmmmmm reading this back im not entirely sure what my point is lol!

----------


## Perdita

Tonight's episode confirmed it to me, Steven is just a nasty, evil git, telling Jane he is sorry he did not kill her and trying to run away with Lucy, knowing that Ian and Jane are out of their minds with worry.  :Angry: This is not brotherly love.  Sorry to all on the Steven Beale Appreciation forum who no doubt will manage to find further excuses.
Glad Pat is ok and nice to see Ricky and Bianca not shouting at each other for once.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (08-05-2008), Joanne (08-05-2008), JustJodi (09-05-2008), parkerman (09-05-2008), Pinkbanana (08-05-2008), tammyy2j (09-05-2008)

----------


## Joanne

Poor Ricky, he is obviously developing feelings again for Bianca. I would like to see them get together again.

Steven, well what can you say? What he said to Jane was unforgivable. It's a pity that nobody else was there to witness it.

----------


## CrazyLea

Steven's passport was wrong :S. 

It said P Beale :S?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Following on Lea's error pointout (which I can verify she made me look  :Lol: )

Did anyone else notice on Tuesday when Steven removed the pillow there was no pillow beneath her head but tonight there were two pillows under her head...(while he was smothering her)... :Ponder:  

Also Ian should have got his own number not a suppliers number because he was the last person who rang the house phone  :Lol:  

But it was a really good episode. Steven's plans unravelled....

I hope Ian manages to catch Lucy. Also hope Roxy's ok.

----------


## CrazyLea

Lmao thanks there Kasple  :Stick Out Tongue: 

And meh. Alright ep. Glad Lucys okay, hope she goes back with Ian and that they sort their problems out. And hope Roxy is not okay  :Angel: .

----------


## di marco

> What age is Ronnie now? She had her baby at 14


well i think jack said something to tanya a few weeks ago about ronnie being 33

----------


## Katy

i tried to work that out as well i reckin the caby would be a bout 20 now. I really did feel for her and she acted out of her skin!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

She was brilliant. I really hope her daughter turns up one day.

----------


## Perdita

> She was brilliant. I really hope her daughter turns up one day.


Of course she will, always happens in soapland doesn't it.  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by StarsOfCCTV
> 
> 
> She was brilliant. I really hope her daughter turns up one day.
> 
> 
> Of course she will, always happens in soapland doesn't it.


Absolutely right, Perdita!

I said to my wife while all this was going on that Ronnie had moved to the right place as her daughter is bound to turn up in Albert Square.  :Cheer:  

Oh, and didn't Ronnie say in the episode her daughter would be 20 now???

----------


## Abbie

Well if we ever hear of a new character that will be 20 to join, then we know who it could be
I think it would be interesrting to see her turn up, and what kind of relationship she would have with Ronnie

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I've got a feeling that something happened between Zainab and Izaman - an affair or something and that inher culture it is quite shameful, especially with the husband's brother which is why he has such a strong hold over her. Even Jack and Tanya are holding back though she is seperated from Max because it wouldn't be fair to Max. Tanwar was the wrong person to ask about that magazine because he is from a different culture - thats probably why he was a bit shocked or was it embarased/awkward? Sean though he is a nutcasse was trtying to be nice to Tanya but she just brushed him off - no surprises there. Tanya shouldn't have used him. It's wrong to use anyone like that but with someone like Sean it is especially dangerous.

----------


## Perdita

Great to see Minty and Heather having a snog, hopefully this means that they can get their relationship going properly, not just platonic.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Yeah, Minty and Heather were cute.

Christian's got a point about Roxy's baby, secrets in Eastenders never stay secrets for long!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Joanne

What was it that Imzaman said he would tell Shabnam and Tamwar? I didn't catch what he said.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> 
> 
> Patrick wouldn't try it on with her. He is a decent chap.
> 
> 
> The same as brother-in-law and sister-in-law would never try it on, or middle aged married father try it on with his son's girlfriend - this is soapland and everything can happen.


I agree that a man souldn't try it o with his son's girlfriend but I think it is fine for a person to be in a relationhip with their brother/sister in law. There isn't anything wrong with that. There is no blood line there and if the brother is seperated from the sister in law the brother in law would not be doing anything that wrong really.

----------

CrazyLea (28-05-2008)

----------


## tammyy2j

Chelesa is so irritating and annoying everything has to be about her.

OMG how long do we have to put with bratty Lucy please someone strangle her where is psycho Steven when you need him 

I don't Patrick would try it on with Chelesa 

Since when did Dawn run the Miller House if i remember correctly it was Keith, Mickey and Darren's house

----------


## Siobhan

Nah Patrick won't try it on with her...he see her as a daughter, a chance to make things right with his kids that he feels he failed.. Chelsea is extremely annoying and her comment to libby about the meal not been about her.. sorry huns but life is not about you.. get over it!!!!

I actually liked Roxy and Sean last night... I think they do work well together.. wonder if Stacey will tell Sean about the flights

----------


## lizann

Its time for Chelesa to go she is so annoying 

What happened with Sean and suit guy about the drugs that were sugar?

I really expected Sean to go mental with Chelesa over that 

Tanya is beginning to annoy me as much as Chelesa and don't get me started on Lucy  - grow up you little brat 

Jack needs to make up his bloody mind Tanya, Ronnie or Roxy 

PS - I think i may have anger issues today

----------


## Siobhan

Lucy is the most spoilt brat I have ever seen... she didn't grow up while she was away as Jane said, she got more immature and is a cow  :Angry:

----------


## Abbie

> Lucy is the most spoilt brat I have ever seen... she didn't grow up while she was away as Jane said, she got more immature and is a cow


I know! She is getting even more annoying than before, something as to be done

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Agree about Lucy. She is becoming very annoying indeed. Jane and Ian definetly need to put her in line. 

I liked Dot's chat to Jack and how it prompted him to make the decision to back off from Tanya and the kids.

----------


## parkerman

> I agree that a man souldn't try it o with his son's girlfriend but I think it is fine for a person to be in a relationhip with their brother/sister in law.


Liam and Carla anyone?

----------

Perdita (28-05-2008)

----------


## CrazyLea

I agree with Lizzie. I don't think there's a huge problem with the whole BIL/SIL thing.. like Lizzie said, there's no blood line. Sure it is a little weird, but if they are separated, then why not??

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> 
> 
> I agree that a man souldn't try it o with his son's girlfriend but I think it is fine for a person to be in a relationhip with their brother/sister in law.
> 
> 
> Liam and Carla anyone?


I hated that!!! 
I know there isnt anything wrong with it, but its just the people they have chosen I dont agree with

----------


## Siobhan

> im guessing he couldnt find them as they were downstairs and so just had to leave without them on


that is the point... how come he had everything upstairs except his undies???

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by di marco
> ...


But he should have spotted them on the stairs and then take them with him?  :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> ...


tanya had already put them in the drawer by then hadnt she?

----------


## Siobhan

> But he should have spotted them on the stairs and then take them with him?


no cause Tanya put them in the draw before he came down so he would not have found them.. but surely he would have text her later asking where they were.. it was the next day when Lauren found them

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> 
> im guessing he couldnt find them as they were downstairs and so just had to leave without them on
> 
> 
> that is the point... how come he had everything upstairs except his undies???


yeh i know that bits stupid, but i was just saying thats probably why he didnt put them back on, dunno how they got to be downstairs in the frst place though!

----------


## Perdita

I think this is the usual stupid scriptwriting where stuff others are not meant to see is being left lying around without a good reason for it, like the airline tickets, surely they would have been put in the handbag rather than left where anybody can see them.

----------


## di marco

> I think this is the usual stupid scriptwriting where stuff others are not meant to see is being left lying around without a good reason for it, like the airline tickets, surely they would have been put in the handbag rather than left where anybody can see them.


i agree with the underwear, surely tanya would have removed them from the drawer in case one of the kids found them or at least not told lauren to go in the drawer knowing that they were in there. however i dont agree with the tickets cos its not like they left them lying around downstairs in the vic, they were upstairs so they didnt think stacey or anyone else would be going up there so they wouldnt have had any reason to put them away

----------


## Perdita

Upstairs of the Vic is busier than Victoria Street Station at times, not the most private place, people usually tend to just barge up there, whether invited to or not  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> Upstairs of the Vic is busier than Victoria Street Station at times, not the most private place, people usually tend to just barge up there, whether invited to or not


true, but as its their home you would assume you could leave stuff lying around, you wouldnt automatically think everything had to be hidden

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> Upstairs of the Vic is busier than Victoria Street Station at times, not the most private place, people usually tend to just barge up there, whether invited to or not 
> 
> 
> true, but as its their home you would assume you could leave stuff lying around, you wouldnt automatically think everything had to be hidden


I agree.. Peggy already knew and Ben and phil are no where to be seen so the only ones to see them would be the girls and peggy.. you never expect someone just to come into your home and have a nosy around

----------


## Chris_2k11

It was all a bit dragged out tonight if you ask me

----------


## sindydoll

why did mickey and dawn lock themselves in the bedroom  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   silly move there! may should of been the one locked in the bedroom!
but still what a *DRAMATIC*  episode  :Cheer:

----------


## Timalay

Why could it not be Lucy in the house explosion?

----------

Siobhan (19-06-2008)

----------


## sindydoll

> Why could it not be Lucy in the house explosion?


good point  :Thumbsup:  i cant decide which one is more evil and twisted lucy or may  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Brilliant episode tonight. Amanda is a greast actress. Though a bit shocked that May knocked Mickey out and locked Jane up and tried to steal Summer I can't help feeling sorry for her. She is infertile, Rob is engaged to someone else and it looks as tjough she had a difficult time in the psychiatric hospital. On top of that she's lost her career which she loved. 

Even Dawn felt a little sorry for her rival. Before she broke in she hadn't actually done anything wrong so there would have been no point going to the police. I am in two minds here. I am sorry for May and all she has been through and I can't help liking her still despite everything. At the same time I can see that she is capable of doing dangerous things and I sympathise with the Millers for their ordeal though I generally think Dawn's selfish and Keith's lazy. Though I think that May would make a better mum for Suimmer than Dawn stealing the baby is not the answer and was dead wrong. Actually after watching tonight I don't think she intended to kill any of the Millers when she lit that cigarette after turning the gas on. 

When Mickey sent her away she probably thought the police would be called and in her desperationshe probably wanted to commit suicide because she didn't see the point in living now that she had lost Summer. I am ure she intended to say her goodbyes when she saw her last with Jase but her obsessionwith Summer was too strong for that. As with Steven I don't think she came out hated by the audience because she didn't actually kill or attempt to kill anyone (except perhaps herself). 

I sdon't think what she did to Mickey was a murder attempt. I think she was intending to knock him unconsiousnot kill him. From her account it looks like she never went to prison but to psychiatric hospital instead. I'm glad of that. Prison would have been too horrible for someone like May though she did need some kind of punishment for doing wrong.

----------


## LostVoodoo

the scariest thing happened to me tonight- right at the point when Dawn opened the door and May wasn't there a bird flew right into my window and started fluttering away at the glass! i was well scared  :Lol:  

and speaking of windows, when Dawn and Mickey were locked in the room why didn't they just shout for help out of the window?

----------

JustJodi (19-06-2008)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> and speaking of windows, when Dawn and Mickey were locked in the room why didn't they just shout for help out of the window?


I thought that too!  :Lol: 

Oh dear...May's blown up the Miller's house..and probably herself. Good acting from Amanda though.

----------


## sindydoll

where are the millers going to live now the masoods  :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> the scariest thing happened to me tonight- right at the point when Dawn opened the door and May wasn't there a bird flew right into my window and started fluttering away at the glass! i was well scared  
> 
> and speaking of windows, when Dawn and Mickey were locked in the room why didn't they just shout for help out of the window?


*Yes and why didn't they just throw something out the window for attention as well    My partner said Dawn is truly thick and Mickey THICKER...*

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Why couldnt clare and chelsea have had been going on a night out and decided to invite dawn for a change and just as they reached the door may lit the cigarette BOOM

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

You can buy alcohol at 18...if you look under 21 they ask for ID..

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Max and Phil are as bad as each other. Max had no right to walk into the house like that. Smart move of Jack's - putting in a higher offer. Janya forever.... Phil is so selfish. Ben loves dancing. Who cares if it is not manly enough?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Max and Phil are as bad as each other. Max had no right to walk into the house like that. Smart move of Jack's - putting in a higher offer. Janya forever.... Phil is so selfish. Ben loves dancing. Who cares if it is not manly enough?


Allready tired of max. And as for Phil maybe he can watch Billy Elliot. And of course if his son (is gay or jus)t likes to dance it will rub of on him, he'll become less a man.(not my opinion of course my brother is gay and hates dancing! :Rotfl:  )

----------


## Pinkbanana

Who wants to slap Max????  :Angry:   Form an orderly queue behind me then!!!  :Lol:

----------


## sindydoll

so jack has bought the allens house :Ponder:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Who wants to slap Max????  Form an orderly queue behind me then!!!


1st. in line.

----------


## JustJodi

> Who wants to slap Max????  Form an orderly queue behind me then!!!


I am behind DutchGirl, :Rotfl:   then i am going back in line again to slug him again ... :Angry:

----------


## JustJodi

*Interesting episode,, good scenes with Bradley and Stacey ( going into that flop house )  still wondering who the girl was* 
*loved it when Jack upped the ante( Max's face was priceless)*
*loved it when Shirley won playing the ponies*
*loved it when Pat wanted to watch David Dickinson on tv  ( he is the only other person who is a bit more orangey tan than Pat is LOL )*
*Ok so where did Dawn and Jase move to, I must have missed that part,,* 
*Uh oh looks like Ted has ummmm a bit of a problem.....did u notice him re arranging tea mugs in the drain ??*
*What was with the longing looks between Jase and Bianca ?? *

----------


## di marco

im getting really fed up of max and jack trying to get one up on each other. i wish jack and tanya would just split up. and also was it just me or was anyone else thinking that stacey and bradley were gonna find a dead body? would have been more interesting if they had!

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Pinkbanana
> 
> 
> Who wants to slap Max????  Form an orderly queue behind me then!!! 
> 
> 
> I am behind DutchGirl,  then i am going back in line again to slug him again ...


Don't worry about slugging him again, I will do that for you, PB  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> 
> 
> Ronnie lost her locket at the club - I think it got flushed down the toilet, as Ronnie was sick in the toilet, then Max flushed it and that's when she realised her locket was gone.
> 
> 
> i'm hoping Jack or one of the cleaners finds it on the toilet floor or something.


  Spoiler:    yeh jack gives it back to ronnie on friday i think it is saying the cleaners found it so im guessing it didnt get flushed down the toilet lol!

----------


## Abbie

What was in claires black book?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

all the scores she was giving all the guys on the square when she arrived on money, personality, looks etc

----------


## Abbie

Who had the highest then?
I remember seeing Car, on the list

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the categories were prospects, baggage, personality, looks and car

max scored 35, jack scored 45 and bradley scored 17

----------


## Siobhan

> Who had the highest then?
> I remember seeing Car, on the list


think it was Jack or Max.. Bradley score was lowest

----------


## Abbie

So was it the ones with the lowest score she went for then?  :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> So was it the ones with the lowest score she went for then?


i think ideally she would want to go for the one with the highest scores, but after trying to try it on with jack and max and not succeeding, she probably thought bradley was the best bet

----------


## tammyy2j

Is bratty Lucy still living with Christian???????

Lauren was right to give Tanya a piece of her mind (even if she her mum) she so spoke the truth  :Thumbsup:  

The kids should be Tanya and Max's top concerns 

What is the point of Claire? To flash her legs and boobs. Its time for her to leave

----------


## LostVoodoo

what's confused me is that i thought Claire had thrown to book aware intentionally for some reason, knowing Bradley would find it. have i got that wrong?

----------


## Abbie

> im still in shock


Why whats happening? 

You know some days Ive had loads of free time here on days when weve taken it easy cos cos of storms, I wish I could just watch EE or something, rather than stand and let the storm pass

----------


## tammyy2j

Really great epsiode with Jim last night 

I even felt like having a cry like Bianca  :Crying:  

Poor Max i do feel sorry for him

Jack was wrong leaving that message it should have been Tanya who rang Max

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Poor Max i do feel sorry for him


No way! I have no sympathy for the lying cheat.

----------

parkerman (12-08-2008)

----------


## Bryan

very moving episode, such a shame for poor old Jim, and well done for John Bardon coming back and giving his all after all that's happened to him. i wish him a speedy recovery, so as we can see Jim back on screen again soon

i now officially hate Max, what a nasty peice of work!!!

----------


## Siobhan

> very moving episode, such a shame for poor old Jim, and well done for John Bardon coming back and giving his all after all that's happened to him. i wish him a speedy recovery, so as we can see Jim back on screen again soon
> 
> i now officially hate Max, what a nasty peice of work!!!


I got a feeling that it was an end for Jim... I am not sure if he will come back and it seemed fitting that they gave him a proper goodbye incase he doesn't...

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I think Max should play that message to Bradley (because it did sound like it was all a big game) and see what he thinks of it, and maybe to Tanya too.. But of course they wouldn't think bad of it like that and no one has brains in EE like that..  :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Archie is so manipulative. The cracks are showing. I cannot wait for Peggy to find out. She has a lot to make up with Ronnie when she realizes that Archie is as bad as her old man.

----------


## sindydoll

what has peggy done to her hair  :EEK!:   she looks like the old peggy with that hair do

----------


## Siobhan

> what has peggy done to her hair   she looks like the old peggy with that hair do


was it just me or did her hair make her look more evil when she kicked ronnie out.. she looked like the devil woman

----------


## sindydoll

> Originally Posted by sindydoll
> 
> 
> what has peggy done to her hair  she looks like the old peggy with that hair do
> 
> 
> was it just me or did her hair make her look more evil when she kicked ronnie out.. she looked like the devil woman


yes she did look more evil :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I thought it was quite good, but it seemed like the producers were going for the oscar or something. I thought the symbolism and dreamy stuff was a bit overdone.

----------


## Timalay

Soo does this mean this is the end of Jay now, or there some reason he desides to stay in the Square?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

He did it again, I cried..  :Sad:  I hope he dosen't leave and he sticks around for a bit!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Jay was more than excellent. I'm sorry that he is going. maybe he can return in a few years time as a successful entrepreneur or something. But please with the same actor.

He gave Dawn a piece of his mind and right so.  :Thumbsup:  Garry should come of his pink cloud and see what a horrible person Dawn is. Felt sorry for her about how her past was. But get over it girl. Most of us had to go without designer stuff. And yes sometimes hand me downs.

Honey gave Billy the evil eye I think. Poor Billy it is never going smoothly for him.

----------


## Jojo

> great episode tonight - glad the firm got arrested for Jase's murder
> 
> Billy - grrr I can't stand him! such a coward! why go back in there if all your gonna do is run into the shower, hide and cower. if he wasnt gonna be brave enough to intervene he should have called the police or gotten phil or minty or help!
> 
> that lad who plays Jay is a smasher, he really stole them final scenes!


Be honest Bry - if you were in the same situation, managed to get his son out, went back in with good intentions to see what you did - would you honestly go in there, all guns blazing, knowing that you wouldn't have a chance against the three of them??  Would you still give it a go anyway, knowing that your wife and young family were sat at home waiting for you?  I know I wouldn't thats for sure, and I really felt for Billy.  I certainly didn't see him as a coward thats for sure.  I'm sure he had the best intentions when he went back in there, but at seeing Jase in the state that he was in, it made him realise he'd have no chance against them.

----------

Xx-Vicky-xX (01-09-2008)

----------


## Bryan

> Originally Posted by Bryan
> 
> 
> great episode tonight - glad the firm got arrested for Jase's murder
> 
> Billy - grrr I can't stand him! such a coward! why go back in there if all your gonna do is run into the shower, hide and cower. if he wasnt gonna be brave enough to intervene he should have called the police or gotten phil or minty or help!
> 
> that lad who plays Jay is a smasher, he really stole them final scenes! 
> 
> ...


I know that I wouldn't stand a chance against people like that as I'm not a violent person, so I wouldn't even attempt to go in there. I'd call the police or go and get some strong friends like Phil, Minty, Max etc to go in and storm the place. By going in, and not doing anything, he really did put Jase's life in more danger, as it took longer for police to get there.

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by Jojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bryan
> ...


but when billy left the flat, jase wasnt a beaten up mess on the floor, and seeing as billy isnt the brightest of people, he wasnt to know that jase wasnt going to be how he left him. i do agree billy should have called the police, but in soaps no one ever seems to do that. i dont see how going to get phil etc would have helped, i dont think theyd have stood a chance either, unless they found knives etc to use as well. and i really dont think max would have stood a chance lol!

----------


## Jojo

> Originally Posted by Jojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bryan
> ...


I don't think he did put Jase's life in more danger at all.  As we've already said, Billy went in there with best intentions of trying to help - but panicked!  As anyone would had they seen someone on the floor like that.  Some may have run out the door, others would have done just like Billy did and locked himself away to try and hide from what was happening.  Fear does different things to different people and if you had a choice between your family and your own life, I know which I'd choose, even if prior to the scene I saw, I thought I might stand a chance of getting them away.  He left his mobile in the van with Jay, so couldn't get that, without letting Jay free to charge back in the flat and put himself in danger and IMO, by the time he'd rounded up the cavalry, it would still have been too late anyways.

Lets face it though, if I phoned the police and said that I'd just witnessed someone being kicked and beaten by a few thugs - would they really send out the armed response unit?? They wouldn't here, I know that much.  

Just my thoughts though.

----------

Dutchgirl (31-08-2008), JustJodi (01-09-2008), parkerman (31-08-2008), Xx-Vicky-xX (01-09-2008)

----------


## parkerman

Absolutely 100% agree with everything you said there, Jojo.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

billy was right for once - he did want to help but he knew he had no chance and at least he got jay out of there. Why go in there against 3 thugs jase lying bleeding to his death not able to help, it would only result in leaving 3 children without a dad instead of 1. thats who billy would have been thinking of - honey, janet and william

----------

JustJodi (01-09-2008), Siobhan (01-09-2008), Xx-Vicky-xX (01-09-2008)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I am sure everyone is told to drool all over Callum but seriously he wouldn't be looked at twice in a street in real life


He just creeps me out! I wish they never brought him in.. Just ruining everything IMO. :Wal2l:

----------


## di marco

> and im pretty sure suzy knows everything.
> 
> I dont like her, she is fishy - there is just something about her i dont like


she definitely knows everything, and im sure sooner or later shes going to use it to her advantage

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> and im pretty sure suzy knows everything.
> 
> I dont like her, she is fishy - there is just something about her i dont like
> 
> 
> she definitely knows everything, and im sure sooner or later shes going to use it to her advantage


She doesn't like her brothers.  She gave that away when Jim came home. She was nervously seeking attention then and ranting about when she was his little girl before the boys where born. She gives me the shivers. There is something really wrong with the Branning brood.

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> ...


it seems to me theyre all very insecure and seek to be better than the other branning kids as they feel the others were always better than them or liked better than them. i understand kids feeling like that, but its quite sad that adults still feel like that towards their brothers/sisters

----------


## LostVoodoo

> it seems to me theyre all very insecure and seek to be better than the other branning kids as they feel the others were always better than them or liked better than them. i understand kids feeling like that, but its quite sad that adults still feel like that towards their brothers/sisters


they are the most dysfunctional family ever, Max in particular needs some therapy. and what's even scarier is you can see it being passed on to Abi and Lauren.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> and im pretty sure suzy knows everything.
> 
> I dont like her, she is fishy - there is just something about her i dont like


I agree I cant take to her at all, she comes across as very up herself I think.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> it seems to me theyre all very insecure and seek to be better than the other branning kids as they feel the others were always better than them or liked better than them. i understand kids feeling like that, but its quite sad that adults still feel like that towards their brothers/sisters
> 
> 
> they are the most dysfunctional family ever, Max in particular needs some therapy. and what's even scarier is you can see it being passed on to Abi and Lauren.


dont forget oscar cause you know it wont miss him he will be A, a son max would be proud of, B, a clone of jack

----------


## Perdita

I can appreciate that Max has problems, if his dad put him in a coffin as a child - that is a hell of a traumatic experience. If Jim did this to Max, you don't know what things he did to the other kids, if he did indeed abuse them in some form or other, he might not have, of course. But that could explain why none of the family seem close.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (07-09-2008)

----------


## Joanne

How gutted was Tanya tonight when Max said that he didn't want to contest the divorce? And how galling for the rest of us, we could have had a few more episodes centered around how wonderful Tanya is, we haven't had one for a while now.

What's Archie up to with Billy? I'm sure he isn't acting out of genuine concern, must be an ulterior motive.

Sean was really sweet with the cot, I thought Roxy was funny - she really did seem to want to start a row!

Stacey is back to acting like a sour-faced old trout again, biting anyone and everyone's head off. I think Callum is one of those characters that I am never going to warm to, haven't found anything to like about him so far - another Steven Beale type with no endearing qualities.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> What's Archie up to with Billy? I'm sure he isn't acting out of genuine concern, must be an ulterior motive.


methinks he will make Billy his friend while he is vulnerable and help him out etc, so that Billy feels he owes him. all about the emotional control with Archie...

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I noticed that  :Lol:  She looked a bit orange  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by parkerman
> ...


i dunno, im not sure how he knew where peter lived but im sure if he knew where he lived he would have known it was their backdoor and just tried to see if he could get in?

----------


## Bryan

omg that Tony is one serious pyscho! but one seriously hot one though!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

OMG, didnt take tony long did it, he left whitneys room then he was talking to lauren calling her lost - exactly how he said whitney looked when he first met her

----------


## Bryan

Oh my! What a duff duff moment!!!!!

----------


## CrazyLea

That totally creeped me out when he said to Lauren that she was lost!

----------


## Chris_2k11

is anyone bored of Tanya and Jack? they dont interest me as a couple at all

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i agree it must be the house of snooze there zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Siobhan

> omg that Tony is one serious pyscho! but one seriously hot one though!


I don't find him hot at all but a fantastic actor as he actually makes my skin crawl the way he was with Lauren. Brilliant acting from both himself and Whitney.. Well done EE for doing this story line  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (08-10-2008)

----------


## lizann

> is anyone bored of Tanya and Jack? they dont interest me as a couple at all


Yes they are a terrible couple

OMG Tony is so psycho now finding his next target in Lauren 

When did Danielle become the Vic's cleaner? 

Is Pat wising up to Tony  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

But in a stand-up comedy club, that is what you get and should expect. Les Dawson is famous for him mother-in-law jokes which were not complimentary in any way, I doubt his mother-in-law gave him a hard time.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i doubt loving husband jokes would be funny, and to be fair she wasnt exactly exaggerating about ian was she lol

----------


## Perdita

And if you don't know the person being joked about - how do you know it is true and not made up as a joke? I have never seen Ian warming the knives in the cafe to save on butter  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but we dont know he doesnt do it do we  :Lol:

----------


## Timalay

A bit of good acting from the Masoods tonight.  And Lol at Dot "Mrs Masbood"  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Glad Ronnie told Max

----------


## Perdita

Might be the death of him  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

As this is soapland, I bet Darren passes his driving test next week even though he was a disaster tonight!

----------


## Abbie

> As this is soapland, I bet Darren passes his driving test next week even though he was a disaster tonight!


 :Lol:  Jack talking to darren, thats the most Ive laughed all day

----------


## Kim

There will be numerous complaints about that, mark my words...

----------


## lizann

So Tanya did it 

what a boring episode

----------


## Chris_2k11

clearly lying

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Busy so going to say this quickly..

I REALLY don't think it's Tanya! x

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think she is covering for lauren, the way lauren was saying the truth will soon come out and catch up with HER

----------


## Bryan

then why was Tanya apologising to Lauren then? Why would she be sorry that Lauren had done it?

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah, I think Tanya is covering for Lauren. 

1. Too quick for the truth to come out - it's a soap after all! 
2. Too obvious to be Tanya. 
3. If it was Tanya, wouldn't Lauren have been slightly angry? Sure she isn't Max's biggest fan at the moment. But if her own mother had tried to kill her father, surely there would be some kind of angry emotion?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> then why was Tanya apologising to Lauren then? Why would she be sorry that Lauren had done it?


maybe she was apologising that it had all come to this,  or that she was going to hand herself in i dont know ive just felt from the start it was lauren

----------


## Bryan

yeah but when her and Lauren were alone and talking about it Tanya was saying "i'm so sorry" why would she say that if it was Lauren and not her???

----------


## Bryan

> Originally Posted by Bryan
> 
> 
> then why was Tanya apologising to Lauren then? Why would she be sorry that Lauren had done it?
> 
> 
> maybe she was apologising that it had all come to this,  or that she was going to hand herself in i dont know ive just felt from the start it was lauren


so have i, but that one line makes me think it wasn't lauren, if it turns out it was lauren then that's poor scriptwriting

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah I think same as Rooney. 

I think it was more of a... "I'm so sorry it's come to this. What have I done to you." Because if you think about it, all the arguments between Max and Tanya would have caused it. Caused Lauren to hate Max etc.. or a 

"Sorry I'm going to have to leave you while you're left here feeling guilty, etc.. but I've got to do it, got to protext you".. sort of thing

My opinion anyway.

----------


## lizann

I kept forgetting that Ian is Bianca's Uncle - she is so blessed  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Bianca has taken another job as a cleaner to earn more money so she can throw a party for Whitney's birthday

----------


## Perdita

Where is she cleaning?

----------


## parkerman

I presume she is doing agency cleaning. That man who keeps turning up is directing her to different jobs.

----------

Perdita (27-11-2008)

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

*I never knew Ian was Bianca's uncles.. how is that?*

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> *I never knew Ian was Bianca's uncles.. how is that?*


Bianca's dad was david wicks andhe was pete beales son making him half brother to ian

----------


## Perdita

I can't always watch EE, why did Lucy have to raise Â£1000 for Ian to pay up for something? They obviously had a bet. And how did she get all that money? :Confused:

----------


## Siobhan

Kinda of a bet.. Ian said if Lucy could raise 1000 quid in a week he would match it

----------

Perdita (28-11-2008)

----------


## JustJodi

> Kinda of a bet.. Ian said if Lucy could raise 1000 quid in a week he would match it


*What ya wanna bet  ???That  Ian does not keep the bet,, and he will tell her the money would be used  ( that Lucy scraped up ) to support the family during hard times  *

----------


## Joanne

> I can't always watch EE, why did Lucy have to raise Â£1000 for Ian to pay up for something? They obviously had a bet. And how did she get all that money?


Going by what she said to Bianca in the cafe when she handed over her money to Lucy, she's promising to pay it back + more. Presumably when Ian hands over the Â£1000 she'll give it all back plus whatever percentage she's promised them on top and have some over for herself.

My guess is that Ian wont keep his end of the deal. We saw in last night's percentage that he's obviously feeling the pinch - asking Christian to take a pay cut etc.

----------


## JustJodi

*I HATE Tony,,, when is  he going to be found out that he is a pervert,, and goes after very young girls,, hes one sick SOB * 
*Does any one actually think that Lucy returned the money ???* 
*What did u guys think of what Lucas said to Denise ???,,' I AM NOT HAVING SEX AGAIN UNTIL I'M MARRIED" * 
*Phil and Shirley......I am not even sure I understand what happened on this evening, ok I know they had some horizonal mambo, but the point in all of this was ? *

----------


## Abbie

> Friday was Brilliant... how evil did Tony look?? I am glad that Whitney is going to speak up.. she now knows that Tony didn't mean a word of what he said


I know Im sooo glad too  :Big Grin:  I cant believe had good EE is at the moment, I really look forward to it every night  :Cheer:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Siobhan

it was really touching last night between Dot and Whitney... and suzy needs a good slap

----------


## Perdita

Why do they insist of showing a pile of pooh that must have come from a St Bernard and a heart the size of a Great Dane that is supposedly coming from the little rat that Suzy has fallen in love with  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> it was really touching last night between Dot and Whitney...


I know and I was glad dot talked about Nick

----------


## Dutchgirl

Dot is always good with troubled souls.

----------


## Siobhan

mmmm wonder what excuse Suzy will have for dipping her hands in the safe???

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> it was really touching last night between Dot and Whitney...
> 
> 
> I know and I was glad dot talked about Nick


They always talk about someone a week before they come back  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah if you dont know someone is coming back that is your first clue lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

Shes back!  :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

as jewish as a bacon sarnie!!  :Lol:  :Lol:  

classic Pat!  :Cool:

----------


## parkerman

> Felt so sorry for Sean - all he wanted was his own family. Archie seems a bit over-obsessed to me. I don't think he was living with the girls when they were in Ibiza so why object so strongly to Roxy moving half hour down the road to Dagenham?


Yes, they all seem a bit obsessed in Eastenders with families living together. It's not at all unusual for young newly wed couples to move in to a new house together somewhere away from their original homes. In fact Dagenham is quite close; most couples would probably move a lot further away than that!

And another question...How many rooms does Pat's house have?

----------


## JustJodi

> I have another question. Why did Jack demand the paternity tests and then try and keep Roxy from saying who the real father was?


 
*Ok I missed some things and I can not get Iplayer in Holland,,  do they know who put the DNA results in the cracker ???*

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I think they know Suzy put the results in Sean's cracker - though how she knew which cracker Sean would get I am not quite clear....

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think they presumed it was Suzy, Jodi. Archie definetly knew it was Suzy that put the results in the cracker as he put her up to it, obviously.. but Suzy had a go at all the Mitchells before leaving and when Sean found out the truth, I seem to remember Roxy asking Archie "how did Suzy get hold of the test results?" so I think all the Mitchells think it was Suzy, though Ronnie did doubt Archie and questioned him saying "this is the kind of thing you would do".

----------


## *-Rooney-*

plus the dna results had a love heart and an S at the bottom,

----------


## Abbie

> I have another question. Why did Jack demand the paternity tests and then try and keep Roxy from saying who the real father was?


I wondered that but I think its cos hes been getting close to Ronnie again and she was there and well the rest is as shown on telly

----------


## Perdita

I think Jack got thinking about family when Seline announced she was getting married again and he does not see much of Penny and Tanya gave him the boot, he might have thought back around 9 months and just wanted to know whether he might have family a bit nearer to home.

----------


## kayuqtuq

> And another question...How many rooms does Pat's house have?


Didn't you know - Pat's house is a Tardis, just like the Vic!

Carol   :Cool:

----------


## lizann

How the hell did Sean get the correct cracker yet all the others were mixed up - i think Ben said it  :Confused:  

I think while Suzy is being blamed it was actually Archie who set up the cracker and not her 

I really feel for poor Sean 

It was great seeing Nick with littlle Dotty - has he really changed  :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

> How the hell did Sean get the correct cracker yet all the others were mixed up - i think Ben said it


I thought that, well its the magic of soaps  :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ah well Janine is evil again. But I do think she was right in giving Whitney her moms address. She has a right to know how the woman is. It must have been a shock but a good reality check. I think Bianca always reacts very selfish, me this me that. It is getting annoying. :Sick:

----------


## lizann

Poor Jean - Stacey should now realise Callum only wants a bit of fun with her and nothing to do with her nutty mother whereas Bradley helped with Jean also 

BTW where has Callum been? Did he go with Vinnie?

Nasty Nick is back - Dot really was taken in again she is a fool you think she would have learned 

Max/Lauren scenes are heartbreaking - Jake Wood really is a terrific actor

----------


## CrazyLea

Wow I think Jake Wood is a fantastic actor. He plays the part of Max brilliantly. 

For example.. Max is generally a nasty guy, but he cares for his family a LOT, and does have some good to him,  the emotion Jake puts in to his performances, makes it all really realistic I think. When Max cries I feel so sad for him  :Sad:  and you can see when he's really hurt. 

Jake Wood is a little underrated I reckon.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (08-01-2009), DaVeyWaVey (07-01-2009), parkerman (09-01-2009), Siobhan (07-01-2009)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Agree totally with what you've said Lea - I do think Jake Wood is the best actor EastEnders has - he can make the viewer feel different emotions for his character and can switch these emotions on and off... for example, I was really angry with him when he had his affair with Stacey, but now I feel really sorry for him and sympathise with him - he is a good versatile actor.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i also think jake wood is a good actor, he portrays the situations and the emotions thet the character is going through excellently

----------


## Abbie

Aww I hope dotty is Dots grand daughter

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Agree totally with what you've said Lea - I do think Jake Wood is the best actor EastEnders has - he can make the viewer feel different emotions for his character and can switch these emotions on and off... for example, I was really angry with him when he had his affair with Stacey, but now I feel really sorry for him and sympathise with him - he is a good versatile actor.


ditto. like Sean, i find him a fascinatingly complex character. the empathy that Jake Wood somehow makes me feel for Max also makes me hate Jack for being so self-serving and hard.

----------


## lizann

apologises amended - he is a brillant actor - my head not there yesterday  :Wub:

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

*"bob is gay"
lol
it was writtin with magnets on the Slater's fridge*

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *"bob is gay"*
> *lol*
> *it was writtin with magnets on the Slater's fridge*


Who is Bob? :Searchme:

----------


## CrazyLea

It is deffo not Jane's fault. She didn't deserve that, well out of order. Lauren isn't Jane's responsibility. Even if Jane hadn't hesitated, Lauren still wouldn't have stayed. She just didn't want to.

----------

Siobhan (20-01-2009)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

tanya still has some resentment towards jane because she let lauren move back in with max from hers in the first place, after lauren overheard ian talking about money and felt unwelcome

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  that was a right chuck of the wine last night!

----------


## lizann

Is Max living with Jack again now?

Why is Max and Tanya blaming everyone else over Lauren except themselves

Tanya is one tough cookie since she came out of prison 

Why doesnt Dot want Bradley living with her again?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im liking the new tanya shes not still the same but tougher

i dont think dot meant that she didnt want bradley living with her in a bad way, like she said bradley is the only sane one in the house and they are all depending on a mature person or something to those words

----------


## Abbie

Im loving tanya back  :Thumbsup:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

loved the interaction between tanya and jack

Tanya: what sister is that, Ronnie, Roxy?

----------


## parkerman

> Why doesnt Dot want Bradley living with her again?


She doesn't want Bradley back because she doesn't want him to find out about the deal she's done with Nick.

----------


## Siobhan

Tanya may now realise that it wasn't Jane's or Max's fault... Lauren has made it clear she really doesn't want to come back to her either... I was glad Jane told her what she thinks.. Tanya needed to look at herself first

----------


## di marco

> i dont know, we havent seen any interaction between the 2 families since the whole lake business have we, we have barely even seen roxy.  and the slaters have seemed to have forgotten all about amy even being part of there lives for that short time she has never been mentioned again. It would be a good story to bring up though


i think jean should be allowed to still see amy if/when shes better as i think she took the news the hardest and still wanted to treat amy as a granddaughter. to me i dont think stacey will be that bothered about it in a few weeks/months time and i think charlie and mo have got over it already!

----------


## tammyy2j

Denise and her annoying kids had some cheek changing Patrick's house around  :Angry:  

I'm guessing Janine blackmailed Jack in to selling her the car lot not R&R

----------


## no1abbafan

[QUOTE][/but I hate Janine's whole constant lip licking tongue swirling thing, it annoys the heck out of me!
QUOTE]
I have to agree it is so ridiculous - what is she trying to look like. I am not impressed with the Janine storyline at the mo, I can't see Jack giving into her like that - so untrue. I will probably do what I used to do when janine was in it before with Barry, switch over.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well I'm glad she moved out of her little girl antics. She still plays wicked games though. Janine and Jack have chemistry anyone can see that. Maybe a love hate relationship would be nice.

The lip licking stuff annoys me as well.

ooh and the guy watching Marissa was well scary. She is definitely mixed up with the wrong crowd. Guess she has no choice. ( is it legal to be a masseuse when you are under 18?)

----------


## Abbie

> Charlie Brooks is a great actress but I hate Janine's whole constant lip licking tongue swirling thing, it annoys the heck out of me!
> Dot -  everyone warned her so don't really have no sympathy for her!
> & Gumbo.. Awww  ()


 :Lol:  yeah I think that can get annoying, but I still love her!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

I love Janine.. I just got tired of her saying "I tried been good... " but she is still the ultimate EE bitch...

----------


## *-Rooney-*

am i the only one who finds the whole janine/jack stuff really boring.

----------


## Perdita

Not as boring as the Ronnie/Danielle stuff

----------


## Abbie

> I love Janine.. I just got tired of her saying "I tried been good... " but she is still the ultimate EE bitch...


yeah I feel the same about that

----------


## Abbie

> Not as boring as the Ronnie/Danielle stuff


suppose but that stuff is bound to get better  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> Not as boring as the Ronnie/Danielle stuff
> 
> 
> suppose but that stuff is bound to get better


It can't get any worse, that's for sure!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## tammyy2j

So Tiffany is Ricky's kid 

I wonder does Archie know Danielle is Ronnie's kid - at least Danielle is back now maybe Ronnie will find out soon

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I didnt know danielle was away home, she just disappeared off the screens after her second appointment

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (26-02-2009)

----------


## parkerman

> So Tiffany os Ricky's kid


Well, we don't really know do we? Bianca says that's what the test results show, but we've never actually seen them... :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> So Tiffany os Ricky's kid 
> 
> 
> *Well, we don't really know do we? Bianca says that's what the test results show, but we've never actually seen them*...


*I was thinking that too*  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

It seems a typical Eastenders plot device to me. Some time in the future the truth will be revealed...maybe...

----------


## Siobhan

But why would she lie??? I mean she would be hurting Whitney and she is not planning on been with Ricky so why say Tiffany is his?

----------


## parkerman

It's Eastenders!

----------

Siobhan (24-02-2009)

----------


## Perdita

> But why would she lie??? I mean she would be hurting Whitney and she is not planning on been with Ricky so why say Tiffany is his?


They are not telling Tiffany and Whitney so Whitney does not get hurt by thinking that Tiff is not her real sister afterall. At the moment, the two girls have a special bond by having the same dad, even if he is no longer alive.
Bianca might also be concerned that Ricky might not be so supportive anymore if he was found out not to be Tiff's dad although he has not given any indications so far that he might.

----------


## Siobhan

at the end of the day, it was Ricky, not Bianca who said not to say anything as he didn't want to hurt Whitney... so I can't understand why she would lie.. Ricky would be supportive anyway, she can see how he is with Whitney who is not his daughter

----------


## Abbie

No I think Ricky is her father and Im really happy about it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

> well if the penny didnt drop during that heated moment between ronnie and dannii then ronnie is a defo dumb blonde


but why would it drop, as far as ronnie is concerned her daughter died.. so her dad told her

----------


## sindydoll

> Originally Posted by sindydoll
> 
> 
> well if the penny didnt drop during that heated moment between ronnie and dannii then ronnie is a defo dumb blonde
> 
> 
> but why would it drop, as far as ronnie is concerned her daughter died.. so her dad told her


just the way dannii over reacted it was too far fetched you would know something wasnt right

poor heather!! shirley is so nasty letting the pub know her business she should of pulled the plug out of the socket

----------


## Chris_2k11

If I was Ronnie I doubt i'd think anything of it. your not gonna suddenly go "oh i get why your overreacting, you must be my daughter" lol

----------


## JustJodi

*I am like every one else, I wish the story line about Dani would finally come to an end,, I am like  ok maybe today she will finally spill the beans,, Does any one else have this feeling that STACEY may end up telling Ronnie the truth???*

----------


## di marco

danielle is acting so weird! i wish peggy would tell archie to stop controlling her  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

So now evil Archie knows! Tonights was brill, loved all the scenes between Archie/Danielle and Archie/Ronnie. cant believe he told Dani that Ronnie tried to kill herself twice! i just cant wait for the climax of it all  :EEK!:  they've built it up for so long now, i think its gonna be just as good as the xmas eps. I watched Corrie afterwards and it was just so pale in comparison.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Check it out!

----------

lizann (21-03-2009), Siobhan (23-03-2009)

----------


## lizann

Ronnie/Jack/Roxy is a boring storyline - i wish EE would get rid of Jack even if he is the only hottie on the show 

I cant wait also for the end of the Danielle/Ronnie storyline 

Great scenes between Archie and Danielle - i do feel sorry for Danielle she is becoming quite unhinged

----------


## LostVoodoo

ahahahaha, how insane is that weddding trailer!? 

loved fridays eps, its so hard to get your head around everyone's real feelings and motivations. thank god they perked up this storyline and got dannielle to do some proper acting.

----------


## Dutchgirl

How evil is Archie? Just as you think he has a soft side he turns around and is mean to Danielle. Nice grandfather. He gives me the creeps. I really want to know how this all will turn out in the end.  :Ponder:

----------


## Florijo

Fridays episode was good. Poor Ronnie.

So Archie is a Mitchell outcast, it must be bad when even the black sheep Billy turns their back on you. Not that he doesn't deserve it but still. Intersting handshake with Janine as well.

I totally understand where Danielles dad is coming from but its not really far on Ronnie. She isn't a mind reader, how was she to know. To her, Danielle was just this freaky little stalker.

----------


## Abbie

Ok I see you point but at the end of th say dont you think it was more dramatic this way then well Ronnie and Danielle to have a happy realtionship? what would have happened?

I mean in a way it would have been nice, but well I can see this as the best outcome in terms of creating drama which is thw writers jobs

----------


## Abbie

> Oh right I see, but wasn't Ronnie supposed to be living in Spain with Roxy?


Yeah but she came back to england. She probably but her name on the list before she went

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Danielle's stepdad was really out of order with Ronnie, I think. I know he's grieving but it was ridiculous that he told Ronnie it was all her fault - it's just going to make her feel a whole lot worse. 

I cried on Friday's episode  :Sad:  I wasn't going to watch it because I found Thursday's episode really depressing but I couldn't resist watching the aftermath - it was as equally depressing, but really well acted nonetheless. 

I have to disagree about Danielle. I thought it was the worst decision to kill her off. I wanted to see her and Ronnie build up a relationship together and have storylines together. After months of build up, it was all over in a few minutes. I thought it was a cop out.

----------


## Abbie

> . 
> 
> I have to disagree about Danielle. I thought it was the worst decision to kill her off. I wanted to see her and Ronnie build up a relationship together and have storylines together. After months of build up, it was all over in a few minutes. I thought it was a cop out.


I do agree, I would have liked to see that too.

But at the same time I can see why this was the best way. The really have created highented drama here. I was crying loads!! And we will probably see more from ronnie and more well drama and tension so I can see why they chose this way

----------


## Welshwizard

I am glad I am on this Forum and and not on any other ones I could name (Digitlyspy) . They certainly don`t understand what makes a character on EE , Ronnie is a Tragic character of the show like it or not . This ending or should I say ending of this chapter of the Ronnie story made perfect sense . Although I would have slighly changed it but not the final out come .
Last Thursdays episode was so long waited for , I would have pulled the wool over all the viewer eyes by changing it every so slightly . This is what I would have done , first Janine would not have found out about not being the legal owner of the car lot until Good Friday . In doing this she would not jump in her car and gone looking for Tiffany and telling her  that her real father was Ricky . So the knock on effect would have resulted in R and D running into each others arms and spending all this week with each other . Probably going on holiday to such places as southend ( Well all the characters go there from time to time ) . Then on Friday Janine would have found out about the car lot , then gone off in a rage in her car as we know about . R and D would have come back from southend by train  , walk out of the tube station . And the car would have speeding round the corner looking like it would knock Ronnie down but Danielle would have sacrificed herself by pushing her out of the way and getting mowed down herself . That would have been more powerful viewing in my eyes as it would have given alot of people hope for R and D then this twist we here so much about would have really taken us by suprise . Oh well it something the Producers / writers can ponder on for another day .I hope no one on here are going to boycott EE as some others from different forums are going to do there loss I suppose :Nono:  .I am looking forward to the funeral , seeing Gareth and the Gran . Maybe the gran  will give ronnie a photo album of Danielle showing photos of her when she was young and maybe a video of her horse riding taking her first steps the usual stuff . I could imagine all this , it would make emotional viewing for Ronnie  :Crying:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Ok I see you point but at the end of th say dont you think it was more dramatic this way then well Ronnie and Danielle to have a happy realtionship? what would have happened?
> 
> I mean in a way it would have been nice, but well I can see this as the best outcome in terms of creating drama which is thw writers jobs


Well put Abbie. The happily ever after option would have been nice but like you said it creates no drama which is boring.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

amylou, you've taken the words right out of my mouth. These are exactly my thoughts.. no one is ever happy in EastEnders.

----------


## angel_eyes87

I was expecting this amazing episode, it was exactly the same with the Corrie wedding, why do the soaps feel the need to advertise the episode making it unmissable and a must see, then disappoint us with a poorly written episode, the acting was brilliant for the last 20 minutes, but that was it and how come it took Janine 30 minutes to drive round the corner to knock her down.

----------


## Bad Wolf

er, should this not be in current ep discussion????


MERGING!!!!!

----------


## parkerman

> Apparently Tracy gets some lines tonight! how exciting ;)


Yes, Tracy had verbal diarrhoea last night. You couldn't shut her up!

Winston's turn next...with any luck.

----------


## Bad Wolf

tracey was the core of that episode- they should promote her!!!

----------

JustJodi (03-05-2009), matt1378 (03-05-2009)

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps she's got a new agent.  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

how hot is the new doc.. about time EE delivered what they keep saying, eye candy for the ladies..

So Who's the daddy?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> how hot is the new doc.. about time EE delivered what they keep saying, eye candy for the ladies..
> 
> So Who's the daddy?


PHIL  :Big Grin:  Talk about working life parrelling real life. In the papers today it's reported that Steve has got his neighbour up the duff. Imagine that him and his alter-ego becoming a daddy again at the same time. How coincedental is that, and they won't have to worry about searching for a baby to play the part they could use his own child.

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> how hot is the new doc.. about time EE delivered what they keep saying, eye candy for the ladies..
> 
> So Who's the daddy?
> 
> 
> PHIL  Talk about working life parrelling real life. In the papers today it's reported that Steve has got his neighbour up the duff. Imagine that him and his alter-ego becoming a daddy again at the same time. How coincedental is that, and they won't have to worry about searching for a baby to play the part they could use his own child.


I thought Phil being the dad couldn't be the case but now I think he is. It was something about how they acted around each other before Heather even locked him in the Arches; I can't even remember what it was that made me think it now but I really think it's Phil.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Trust septic Peg SB's very own blind soothsayer she see's nothing yet she she's everything, her predictions of Phil being the daddy to Heather's baby will be true.  :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

In their usual subtle (!) way, the Eastenders producer and scriptwriters have certainly prepared the way for Phil to be the daddy.

Suddenly, he's back on the sauce; suddenly Shirley spends more time with him than her old friend Heather; suddenly Heather can't bear to be near Phil; suddenly Heather walks out on Shirley....

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

If it does turn out to be true then I think it's simply ridiculous!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

when exactly are they have meant to have slept together though???

----------


## Perdita

It has not been confirmed yet, I don't think so, anyway.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im surprised nobody has yet commented on Ben's cringeworthy dancing  :EEK!:

----------


## tammyy2j

Whats with Phil's concern for Dawn  :Confused:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Im surprised nobody has yet commented on Ben's cringeworthy dancing


It was pretty bad.  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> Im surprised nobody has yet commented on Ben's cringeworthy dancing 
> 
> 
> It was pretty bad.


it was! i wasnt sure whether to laugh or be embarrassed for him lol!

----------


## Perdita

I think Billy is being quite brave, calling the police before going to try to save Jay, I hope that this will change the way he is being regarded by the other residents of Albert Square since they found out what really happened when Jase died. He really cares for Jay and it would be nice if this was being recognised for a change.

----------


## Siobhan

Totally agree.. Billy knows he let Jase down.. but he did have his kids and wife to think off but by letting Jase down, he lost everything.. this is his way to make things up.. Save Jay, face the bullies and I too hope he is recognised for it

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I got a feeling they won't even be in there?..

----------


## Florijo

OMG LOL Ben's dancing. They must pay that kid alot..... :Lol:  

The Dot/Nick/MiniDot storyline reeks. Its so bad its embarassing. Nick is an embarassing character and belongs in the local panto.

----------


## Perdita

One thing actors should improve on (in most tv shows and movies too) is to have problems speaking when they have been duffed up and had their face re-arranged. Billy looks very sore in the face but has no swellings and can speak clearly.

----------

